# Solo Traveler to NZ



## tara_ireland (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I am a solo female traveler who is moving to NZ in the new year and to say I am absolutely terrified is an understatement!!! I am a 26 year old with an established profession so will be looking for work in that field. Currently I am thinking the North Island, preferably Wellington, although since I have never visited NZ I am open to this changing. Basically I am going in search of better career opportunities and a different standard of living than the emerald isle of Ireland can offer me at the moment. 

Any tips or advice that anyone has would be greatly appreciated....I have been reading some of the threads and it is great that there is somewhere where people can help each other out.

Thanking you lane:


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Ohh, how very exciting, boy, I wish I was 26 again and starting the adventure of a lifetime. Tell us a bit more about you, your hobbies and stuff and then we might offer our opinions on locations.


----------



## tara_ireland (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you, I feel very fortunate to be able to head off on an adventure and (hopefully) not have any regrets....that said I am very nervous but I suppose that is normal. 

Well my biggest hobby is probably food  I consider myself very easy going and social and enjoy going out for food or for drinks. I wouldnt be a team sport gal and prefer the likes of running or yoga so being near places for activities is not of huge importance for me. I would like not to be in too isolated a spot so that is why I am considering a city. I have one good friend who is also going to be in NZ soon but dependent on work we could be on opposite islands for all we know. 

How did you find settling in?


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Enjoy your travels how exciting,


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

What profession are you in ? There are many port unities here for healthcare and engineering.


----------



## nzbargainhunter (Apr 2, 2015)

First time I went through NZ I jumped on one of the travel coaches - kiwibus. A bit cliche but a great way to meet lots of others and if you didn't like a group you were with on one bus you simply spend an extra day in a town /city and then get on another coach with new people. There are a few other options if you want to be with a slightly older crowd e.g. Stray. I live with my wife in Napier, Hawke's Bay now. Place barely features on Lonely Planet but we absolutely love it, second only to Nelson for sun and lifestyle. Enjoy your adventure, NZ is a very easy place to travel round


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*Magic Bus*

Hi

Most definitely use something like the Magic Bus Network and tour around New Zealand to get a feel for the different cities

In my opinion
Auckland too big - soulless but best place for jobs
Wellington - more culture kinda windy and cold in winter
Tauranga - My favorite North Island city
Napier - Kinda remote 
Nelson - Most sunshine hours in NZ
Christchurch - Bit of a disaster at the moment and no low cost rent
Dunedin - Since I'm a Scot and it's quite Scottish my favorite South Island city
but too cold in winter

Good luck


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Go for it, what have you got to lose? plus you'll have a return ticket should you need it.


----------

